# Crashed and separated shoulder - good reading material?



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,

I had an over-the-bars experience at 35mph+ yesterday and seem to have separated my shoulder. I'm off to an orthopedic surgeon later today, and would like to immerse myself in some of the terminology, procedures, rehab, etc. 

Can you recommend any good reading material?


----------



## G A /\/\ /\/\ A (Apr 27, 2009)

PS: If there are any exercises that I can do without stressing my shoulder, suggestions would be appreciated. 

Leg extensions
sitting upright on my trainer
wall sits

others....?

Thanks in advance for all the info, I am a cat 4 racer and trained all winter to make this my best season...bummer, but i'm not giving up.


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

I feel your pain. I had and A/C sepperation about 3 years ago. I happened in a very similar situaion at about 30mph on my mountainbike. No surgery was required but I was off the bike for 8 weeks. It took a year for me to regain range of motion back.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

both of my a/c's are permanently separated, from different crashes. hasn't been a prob over the years, though one doc told me I should avoid a career as a ditch digger.

I seem to recall I was back on the bike pretty quick.

anyway, webmd seems to have good articles, and mayoclinic.com


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Creakyknees said:


> both of my a/c's are permanently separated, from different crashes. hasn't been a prob over the years, though one doc told me I should avoid a career as a ditch digger.
> 
> I seem to recall I was back on the bike pretty quick.
> 
> anyway, webmd seems to have good articles, and mayoclinic.com


Agree with Creaky, although I only have side that is permanently separated. It's no big deal. It's been 12 years since mine and I don't have any issues. Last summer, I separated the other but it was only a grade 1 so it's still intact. You get back on pretty quick.


----------



## jake21 (Jul 29, 2005)

Ghost Soldiers, Into thin air, The China Study, Lance to Landis


----------



## porksoda87 (Jan 22, 2009)

+1 on The China Study

I've been a vegan for over a year now and have never felt better.


----------



## BikeLV702 (Apr 19, 2008)

Well I'm not sure about the reading the reading material but I do have rehab advice. I used to teach some classes at my local pool and lifeguarded for several years so I thought I'd share my experience. Of you don't have to do any of this, but it is getting to be summer and it's always good to have an excuse for a trip to the pool. 

First and foremost, water is your friend for rehab rehab with the least amount of pain. Here are a couple exercises that can help shoulders:

1. get immersed in water to your neck in a depth you can comfortably stand. Then move your arm(s) in small circles. Change directions every now and again to mix things up.

2. Be at the same depth as 1 but instead do a flapping motion like a bird.

These first two should be done in smooth fluid motions and you should stop if you feel any pain, especially in the injured area.

3. When you feel that number 1 and 2 have served their purpose move on to the egg beater. This is a trick to help you stay afloat when in water where your feet cannot touch. When doing this your feet should be doing a flutter kick(like in the freestyle) and your arms should be sculling(hard to explain. Google it.) this exercise helps not just shoulder but also helps cardio, legs, and core muscles.

4. Finally, when you feel close being done with rehab do a little freestyle or backstroke. Swimming is a really low impact sport and will help loads with rebuilding damaged shoulders.

I wish you the best in your rehab!


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks, that sounds like good advice.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll weigh in--like Creaky I've smacked up both shoulders--one pretty recently on a NYC pothole endo, & one years ago when someone doored me at speed.

I've got some cluunks & one arm slightly longer (shoulder's lower)--but nothing you can't live with. I did get back on the bike fairly quickly, although I was surprised by how much you use your arms/shoulders especially climbing.

So take it easy starting back up.

Physio in water is a great suggestion.

I can PM you with the name/contact details for the chiropractor in NYC I went to see for the last one. Wicked expensive, but really helped me get straightened out.:thumbsup:


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Pick up Simon R. Greens "Nightside" series. Its freakin awesome. About a private eye that has some sort of special ability to find anything. it also takes place in an alternate dimension of london that is beyond crazy and home to such ridiculous things as Merlin, Marilyn Monroe, cars that eat people, zombies, gods, the fourth reich.... etc. This size of this authors imagination is absurd.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Both Ray Bradbury and Kurt Vonnegut have wonderful ways with words.

And as a side note, try posting this in the Lounge. It'll get better results.


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

You should be back on the road pretty quick. I had a class or stage 4 separation in mine a few years ago. Wicked crash on the mountain bike. I was back on the road in about ten days. I was off the mountain bike for about 6 weeks. I got a motocross style brace to immobilize it and I kept using this for almost a year. This was about 2 years ago and it still grinds and pops from time to time.

Did you get the bump?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Depending how bad it is, you should be on the bike within probably a week. Don't race it, obviously, but you'll be fine to ride.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

floyd landis has a book out entitled "The True story" (i think), if you would want to read something like that. there is also the 'Twilight' series (if you really have nothing else to read).


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

I rode MS 150 10 days after a grade 2 AC sep. I went to an ortho and PT and really didn't get that great of advice from the PT. He gave me some single arm raises which I did but not sure they impacted the recovery at all.

I'll come back and you'll have about 80% of the strength you used to have 
My teammate had the surgery and the goal is 90% which they rarely obtain.

Back on the bike in 1-4 weeks depending on the grade of separation I would think


----------



## ntrots (Aug 4, 2009)

Read the new book on Teddy Roosevelt-The Wilderness Warrior.


----------



## PhysioJoe (May 6, 2008)

I'm sure it depends on how it really happened- but I dislocated my shoulder in the rain back in march. It was my left one, it just felt like my left arm was practically separate from my body. I reached over with my right hand and pulled it down and could feel it pop into place. Rode home in pain and kept training that week. Maybe I just got lucky.

PhysioJoe


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

Separated my AC a month ago. Riding Lookout Mountain this weekend. Looks like you already got a lot of great advice, though. I'm still having trouble with lifting and over the head stuff, but I expect that will come soon enough.


----------



## t. mcbride (Jan 18, 2010)

I just had a grade three separation from a 35mph accident. I have the bump and the pain for me was severe for seven weeks and then seemed to decline dramatically in the next few weeks. The real problem is determining if it's grades 4-6 which require immediate surgery. Surgery is controversial.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

As someone who had a complete separation in '04 I opted for surgery right away. Being damn near immobilized for an extended period of time and unsure of how things were going to heal just wasn't an option for me. 
Five weeks after surgery I rode a week long bike tour. Had complete ROM within three months. Almost 6 years later it's at least as stable as the uninjured side. I just wasn't willing to let things go and possibly have troubles later on.


----------

